# Making your own food safe wooden plates?



## S-Line (May 22, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right forum... but trying to see if anyone here has any experience making your own food-safe wooden plates similar to the one I linked below.

http://korin.com/One-Legged-Sushi-Geta-Tray-Long?sc=26&category=17860375

What type of wood would you use to make it? I've noticed most of them are made from aracia wood, but I couldn't find anybody that sells that type of wood here locally.

Also what type of finish would you apply to it?

Thanks much!


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 22, 2016)

Anything you see cutting boards made from will be fine, along with any tree which produces edible fruit/ nuts.

Maple, Walnut, Cherry, Beech, etc.


----------



## S-Line (May 22, 2016)

Ahh, that makes sense. Now is there anything I would need to do to it first? I would hate to put in the effort and time to have them warp etc.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 22, 2016)

At least for experimentation, couldn't you use actual cutting boards (IKEA has a couple inexpensive, large ones made of real wood) as base stock?


----------



## DamageInc (May 22, 2016)

It is important that the wood is thoroughly dried. You don't want warping or splitting after you've formed the plate.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jun 4, 2016)

The food safe finish which I've had the best luck on cutting boards is Mineral Oil. On new items wipe them down once a day for a week, once a week for a month and once a month for a year as the saying goes. Would suspect it would work just as well on wooden bowls.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 4, 2016)

I would finish with boiled linsseed oil. It cures and is food safe as far as I know &#128077;


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 27, 2016)

Isn't walnut oil ideal, as it doesn't go rancid and is certainly food-safe?


----------

